# Red Gold Tuxedo Guppies



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

does anyone have any of the red gold tuxedo guppies?i have been trying to get to my lfs for awhile now.i have been looking for some male guppies to breed my 14 fancy blue guppies.I got one red gold tuxedo. i have around 30 frys guppies with several nice looking males but thay are only a couple month old and im going to leave them in my other tank a few more months to get a little bigger.


----------

